# /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils problem[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hi All:

Here is my /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils:

jerinkturion jserink # cat /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils

# /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils: config file for /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils

# Options when starting cpufreq (given to the `cpufreq-set` program)

START_OPTS="conservative"

# Options when stopping cpufreq (given to the `cpufreq-set` program)

STOP_OPTS="conservative"

# Extra settings to write to sysfs cpufreq values.

#SYSFS_EXTRA="ondemand/ignore_nice_load=1 ondemand/up_threshold=70"

Problem is, whe the machine boots it comes up in "ondemand: mode rather than conservative.

Do I have the synatx of my /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils wrong?

The default governor in my kernel conf is also conservative so I'm scratching my head here.

Currently after the machine boots I do a cpufreq-set -g conservative and its all good but I'd just as well have the thing boot with this done already.

Cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Tue Oct 12, 2010 1:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luscinius

Hi John,

maybe it works if you add the 

```

cpufreq-set -g conservative

```

line to /etc/conf.d/local.start

Of course, it is just a workaround.

----------

## jserink

 *luscinius wrote:*   

> Hi John,
> 
> maybe it works if you add the 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Believe it or not, that does not work.

It switched back to ondemand for some reason. I have to su to root and do that after i've brought up xfce4.

but as you say, iots kind of a work-around-hack. it would be nice to get cpufrequtils working properly.

Cheers,

john

----------

## luscinius

Hi John,

I have just been installing gentoo on a laptop, and it seems that the syntax for the config file is like 

```

START_OPTS="--governor ondemand"

STOP_OPTS="--governor performance"

```

i.e., you need to specify the "-g" flag before the governor. I also looked at the init script, in /etc/init.d, and it is not what I proposed to put in the local initscript, it loops over all CPUs (as in the output of cpufreq-info -o)

```

cpufreq-info -o | awk '$1 == "CPU" { print $2 }'

```

and sets the governor for all of them. This may be important for multicore CPUs.

Then it works for me.

----------

## patrikas

You may be having Power manager in your XFCE by default which manages CPU frequency scaling.

----------

## jserink

Oh boy, do I feed dumb.....

i didn't have /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils running, it was not in the default run level....

doh!

I added it and after putting in the "-g" in the /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils file, it worked.

I will reboot later to check that all is well....

once again, doh!

Thanx for the help.

Cheers,

john

----------

## jserink

I had to update to xgce4-power-manger 1.0.1 and this kept power-manager from changing the cpufreq to ondemand from conservative.

Brightness still doesn't work but that is from the kernel upgrade several versions ago, never got that going again.

Cheers,

john

----------

